# Hydrotherapy



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Oscar had his first session of hydrotherapy yesterday to help build muscle and hopefully get him walking on all four legs after hip surgery. He did really well was so proud of him. We are starting off with 2 sessions a week to give him a jump start and see how well it works for him. The guy giving the hydrotherapy seems very knowledgable and does think he can help. He also have me a leaflet on Yumove supplement tablets that he recommends to help him joints. He didn't try to pressure sell the tablets he just said go away have a read and see what you think. Has anyone else given these tablets and have they made a difference? Obviously I want to do everything I can to help him and hopefully get him back to normal but don't want waste my money either on something that won't work or isn't good for him.
View attachment 43634



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Glad the hydrotherapy went well. I know people who swear by Yumove and that whole range of supplements are meant to be excellent.
I haven't used them myself, I prefer to feed natural sources of glucosamine/chondroitin (chicken feet, trachea etc) but if I had a dog with severe issues like Oscar, it is the supplement I would try.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah Oscar! I do not have a lot of knowledge on hydrotherapy, but from what I hear and it has great success!


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I was really surprised he took to it so well cuz he normally freaks out in the bath lol but the guy was very good with him too, I suppose that's just down to experience. I think I will give the tablets a go there is no harm in trying and the reviews I have read online seem favourable. We have got our next session on Tuesday. It's not a cheap thing at £25 a session but if it works it's worth it. 

I also bought a life jacket to try at home in the bath but think I will leave it for now while he is having two sessions a week and maybe give it a go when he moves down to one. 
View attachment 43642



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

